# South Africa Withdraws " Theft of White Farmers Land Bill ! " ....Sunlight does Wonders !!!!!



## nononono (Aug 28, 2018)

*Sunlight does wonders for exposing the TRUTH !!!*





*Let's see what happens after the withdrawing of the Bill to STEAL *
*White Farmer Land ........*

*Julius Malema and the EFF are the main flashpoint, let's see how *
*he reacts to the decision....*

*I think severe Boycotts of anything shipped out of South Africa is*
*a good start until the President steps down and someone with*
*common sense and Brains steps forward.....*


*




*


----------



## nononono (Aug 28, 2018)

*The intent is still there, let's see if they change this policy of theft *
*which will descend South Africa into Anarchy and complete chaos...*

*I personally feel the damage is already done.....a massive restructuring*
*is the only solution....*


----------



## nononono (Aug 29, 2018)

*20 Hours ago........*


----------



## nononono (Aug 29, 2018)

*Maybe Mr Rodent will watch this and learn......*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 29, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Maybe Mr Rodent will watch this and learn......*


Yeah right.


----------



## nononono (Aug 30, 2018)

*There is always Hope.....*


----------



## nononono (Aug 31, 2018)

*Sunlight.....*


----------



## nononono (Sep 2, 2018)

*Bright Sunlight !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 5, 2018)

Who didn't see this coming?

SOUTH AFRICA IN RECESSION AFTER LAND THREAT: ‘SHOCKING DROP IN AGRICULTURE’
https://www.breitbart.com/national-security/2018/09/04/south-africa-in-recession-after-land-threat-shocking-drop-in-agriculture/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who didn't see this coming?
> 
> SOUTH AFRICA IN RECESSION AFTER LAND THREAT: ‘SHOCKING DROP IN AGRICULTURE’
> https://www.breitbart.com/national-security/2018/09/04/south-africa-in-recession-after-land-threat-shocking-drop-in-agriculture/


Sucker.


----------



## nononono (Sep 5, 2018)

*Hours ago in South African Parliament :*

*



*


----------

